# .380 Reloads



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

I am preparing to reload some .380ACP. I am still a novice reloader. I have been successful in the past few months reloading .40cal and 9mm. Are there any issues with .380 reloading that I should be aware of? 

What are your suggestions for powder? Thanks!


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

.380 is very similar to the others you have reloaded. The case is very small so there are a couple of things to be aware of. Depending on the powder you use, small variences in powder volume can make a huge change in pressure. Seating the bullets too far in will also cause pressure problems. 

As for powder, I have successfully used Power Pistol and Universal Clays. I prefer Power Pistol, but it does not burn as completely as other powders in the .380 caliber.

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks mactex!


----------

